# Machine scrubbing a 50 year old vinyl top!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Machine scrubbing a 50 year old vinyl top!*








In this video Mike Phillips use the 3D LVP Cleaner to remove decades of built-up grime out of the texture of the original vinyl top on a 1972 Oldsmobile 442.

After cleaning, Mike applies multiple applications of the 3D LVP Conditioner and then tops with 3D Bead It Up.

Will share the after pictures once the car is finished.


Mike Phillips


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Sure it'll turn out great Mr Phillips as does all your work. I have a strange attraction to American muscle from my dear friend in Canada. Mostly MOPAR stuff. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Sure it'll turn out great Mr Phillips as does all your work. I have a strange attraction to American muscle from my dear friend in Canada. Mostly MOPAR stuff.
> 
> Keep up the good work.



Thank you President Swirl! I have an after video, will share as soon as I can get to it. The owner picked up the car today - absolutely loved the way the top looked and also that I was able to remove all the scratches out of the glass.


Mike Phillips


----------

